# We're expecting? Very soon now!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It will be a pretty baby regardless! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow that's a big mama!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Debles said:


> It will be a pretty baby regardless! Can't wait for pics!


 You guys will be the FIRST ones to see the pics of the new little one!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I feel so bad for poor mama! Looks so uncomfortable, LOL.

I bet the baby will be very cute.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh my 11 months, that poor mama, she is a beauty. God Bless for a safe delivery. PaPa's adorable also.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your Odie is just beautiful, and looks SOOOO ready to have her baby! Your Stud is beautiful as well. The foal will be gorgeous I am sure! I bet you are getting excited! When I was a kid...my Mare was a Paint, much the same color as your guy. We had her bred to a Thoroughbred retired 4 year old race horse. He was also about the very same color as your Odie. She was a beautiful little filly.....the same color as the Daddy, with a white blaze, and white socks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Odie looks so miserable and probably cussing the Daddy right now. I bet the baby will be just gorgeous with such pretty parents. Hugs for a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

You have some beautiful horses!! Poor momma looks like she is ready to pop. I hope she has a safe delivery. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Poor ODIE! I bet the foal will be a looker! can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hang in there Sweet Odie ~
Can't wait to see your Little One


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hang in there it soon be over and we get to see a beautiful baby


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, big mama! I used to have a Paint. It will be interesting if the baby gets daddy's color.


----------

